# Questions on an upcoming southern vermont trip



## BostonCouple (Jul 11, 2010)

We are planning a trip to Vermont in the near future and were looking for some advice. Planning this as a weekend trip (one night) and we are looking to backpack overnight around the Bakers, Styles and Peru Peak area. I was planning on the Old Job Loop, but I read the bridge at Big Branch is under construction this summer and there's a 3+ mile detour? Any info would be great.
Considering changing to the Styles Peak Loop instead to avoid the unknown detour.
Anyone have any experience with the amount of people we'd expect to run into on a summer weekend on either of those trails?
While I have experience backpacking, this would be my first overnight in Vermont. My boyfriend has never been, but wants to get into it. Figured both of these trails would be good options to ease him into it.
Any help would be great. Thanks.
~BostonCouple
Thanks!
:beer:


----------



## pedxing (Jul 28, 2010)

There is a lot of info and recent reports on the Big Branch crossing at:
http://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1035459#post1035459

One other option to consider is a loop involving Stratton Pond and Stratton Mountain from Kelley Stand road.  You will encounter a massive area of blowdowns and beaver activity between Bourne and Stratton Pond - but this can be fun if you have plenty of time for it.


----------



## catskills (Jul 30, 2010)

Personally the best place I have ever backpacked on the east coast is the Adirondacks Marcy Dam up through Avalanche Lake.  Camp on the left just the other side Avalanche Lake well before you get to Lake Colden.   From there you can do day hikes up Marcy , Algonquin, and many other peaks.   Avalanche Lake is just awesome.  

I admit that Vermont beats NY state for skiing.  For backpakcing it doesn't get any better than  the high peaks region of the Dacks.  Just sayin.


----------

